# Imbarazzo



## Warlock (15 Novembre 2021)

Qualche tempo fa, mia moglie, con la sua consueta razionalità e pragmaticità, ha detto a nostro figlio che il sabato pomeriggio deve uscire con gli amici perche mamma e papà avevano esigenza di farsi le coccole. Io, che di solito sono un supercazzone, sono rimasto profondamente imbarazzato.
Ho pensato anche che se mai mia madre mi avesse fatto un discorso del genere, in piena adolescenza, ne sarei rimasto traumatizzato.
A qualcuno è capitato?


----------



## Lostris (15 Novembre 2021)

I miei sono stati separati a più riprese in tempi diversi...

Non mi è mai capitato. Ma probabilmente sarei rimasta traumatizzata dal termine "coccole", più che dal resto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Novembre 2021)

Usti...bella richiesta...
Mai capitato o fatta da me ...
In compenso spesso un amico carissimo di mia figlia dorme da noi....per lasciare la casa libera alla madre e al nuovo moroso
Quindi se qualcuno deve piazzare i figli...ho un letto ancora libero


----------



## Warlock (15 Novembre 2021)

L'imbarazzo è cresciuto quando un sabato pomeriggio ha chiamato per sapere se avevamo finito, perchè pioveva e lui era fradicio...
ah... lui 15enne


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2021)

Warlock ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa, mia moglie, con la sua consueta razionalità e pragmaticità, ha detto a nostro figlio che il sabato pomeriggio deve uscire con gli amici perche mamma e papà avevano esigenza di farsi le coccole. Io, che di solito sono un supercazzone, sono rimasto profondamente imbarazzato.
> Ho pensato anche che se mai mia madre mi avesse fatto un discorso del genere, in piena adolescenza, ne sarei rimasto traumatizzato.
> A qualcuno è capitato?


Quanti anni ha il pargolo?


----------



## Pincopallino (15 Novembre 2021)

I miei figli sanno come sono nati da sempre. E sanno bene che papà e mamma trombano. Ogni tanto ci scherzano anche su.


----------



## Warlock (15 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha il pargolo?


Quando gliel'ha detto 15


----------



## perplesso (15 Novembre 2021)

Warlock ha detto:


> L'imbarazzo è cresciuto quando un sabato pomeriggio ha chiamato per sapere se avevamo finito, perchè pioveva e lui era fradicio...
> ah... lui 15enne


ecco questo in effetti potrebbe essere imbarazzante


----------



## Vera (15 Novembre 2021)

Warlock ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa, mia moglie, con la sua consueta razionalità e pragmaticità, ha detto a nostro figlio che il sabato pomeriggio deve uscire con gli amici perche mamma e papà avevano esigenza di farsi le coccole. Io, che di solito sono un supercazzone, sono rimasto profondamente imbarazzato.
> Ho pensato anche che se mai mia madre mi avesse fatto un discorso del genere, in piena adolescenza, ne sarei rimasto traumatizzato.
> A qualcuno è capitato?


No, però, se ti può consolare, io una volta, da ragazzina, sono entrata in casa ed ho trovato mia nonna in posa Paolina Borghese (senza lenzuolino) perché pensava fosse arrivato il nonno.


----------



## Carola (15 Novembre 2021)

Warlock ha detto:


> L'imbarazzo è cresciuto quando un sabato pomeriggio ha chiamato per sapere se avevamo finito, perchè pioveva e lui era fradicio...
> ah... lui 15enne


Ecco questo noi dai


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Novembre 2021)

Warlock ha detto:


> L'imbarazzo è cresciuto quando un sabato pomeriggio ha chiamato per sapere se avevamo finito, perchè pioveva e lui era fradicio...
> ah... lui 15enne


Ha capito e anche bene, tuo figlio. 
Ma era necessario dirgli di uscire, non lo fa di suo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Novembre 2021)

E andare voi in un motel no???


----------



## Nocciola (15 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E andare voi in un motel no???


Appunto
Noi ci siamo sempre ritagliati i nostri momenti senza scomodare i figli. 
adesso capita il contrario a dire il vero


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Novembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto
> Noi ci siamo sempre ritagliati i nostri momenti senza scomodare i figli.
> adesso capita il contrario a dire il vero


mamma oggi uscite?


----------



## Warlock (15 Novembre 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E andare voi in un motel no???


Siamo marito e moglie mica amanti 
Il problema è che facciamo due lavori con orari molto diversi. Non riusciamo mai a stare insieme e la sera lui è molto più resistente di noi che crolliamo sul divano. Quel sabato al mese che riusciamo ad avere insieme, vorremmo sfruttarlo. 


Lostris ha detto:


> I miei sono stati separati a più riprese in tempi diversi...
> 
> Non mi è mai capitato. *Ma probabilmente sarei rimasta traumatizzata dal termine "coccole", più che dal resto*


Certo ad un 15 enne non poteva mica dire che volevamo trombare e non ferire la sua sensibilità in caso avesse sentito grida e frasi sconce nel mentre dell'amplesso...


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Novembre 2021)

Warlock ha detto:


> Siamo marito e moglie mica amanti
> Il problema è che facciamo due lavori con orari molto diversi. Non riusciamo mai a stare insieme e la sera lui è molto più resistente di noi che crolliamo sul divano. Quel sabato al mese che riusciamo ad avere insieme, vorremmo sfruttarlo.
> 
> Certo ad un 15 enne non poteva mica dire che volevamo trombare e non ferire la sua sensibilità in caso avesse sentito grida e frasi sconce nel mentre dell'amplesso...


Nei motel ci puoi andare, all'ingresso non c'è scritto per soli amanti. 
Comunque potrebbe essere una nuova esperienza, ci sono motel con stanze a tema, potrebbe essere divertente e rilassante.


----------



## Carola (15 Novembre 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Appunto
> Noi ci siamo sempre ritagliati i nostri momenti senza scomodare i figli.
> adesso capita il contrario a dire il vero


il contrario


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Novembre 2021)

Warlock ha detto:


> Siamo marito e moglie mica amanti
> Il problema è che facciamo due lavori con orari molto diversi. Non riusciamo mai a stare insieme e la sera lui è molto più resistente di noi che crolliamo sul divano. Quel sabato al mese che riusciamo ad avere insieme, vorremmo sfruttarlo.
> 
> Certo ad un 15 enne non poteva mica dire che volevamo trombare e non ferire la sua sensibilità in caso avesse sentito grida e frasi sconce nel mentre dell'amplesso...




Almeno non ululi....un anno in vacanza c era un ospite..un po' ....animalesco...
Ululava.....io e mio marito quando passavamo davanti al suo bungalow morivamo dal ridere...
E per fortuna che le casette erano tutte belle distanziate...a prova di privacy...ma il pontile era unico...e lui si sentiva benissimo...


----------



## Carola (15 Novembre 2021)

Warlock ha detto:


> Siamo marito e moglie mica amanti
> Il problema è che facciamo due lavori con orari molto diversi. Non riusciamo mai a stare insieme e la sera lui è molto più resistente di noi che crolliamo sul divano. Quel sabato al mese che riusciamo ad avere insieme, vorremmo sfruttarlo.
> 
> Certo ad un 15 enne non poteva mica dire che volevamo trombare e non ferire la sua sensibilità in caso avesse sentito grida e frasi sconce nel mentre dell'amplesso...


cosa c'entra marito e moglie vi ritagliate uno spazio e per voi i n hotel con cenetta  ecc
Sulle grida e frasi sconce un'ora può  anche  trattenersi un po' se ci sono figli  nei paraggi ..ma poi usciranno pure  sti ragazzi i miei  dovevo legarli 

io non avrei fatto capire sta cosa anche se chiaramente lo sanno
Esci che trombo mmmh anche no


----------



## Carola (15 Novembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Almeno non ululi....un anno in vacanza c era un ospite..un po' ....animalesco...
> Ululava.....io e mio marito quando passavamo davanti al suo bungalow morivamo dal ridere...
> E per fortuna che le casette erano tutte belle distanziate...a prova di privacy...ma il pontile era unico...e lui si sentiva benissimo...


Una vicina Del mio compagno miagolava tipo gatto tante che che credevo fosse un micio qnd ho capito e scattata la competiion
Una volta in campagna L abbaimo fatto in camera a finestre aperte ma la finestra dava sul patio dove  sotto cenavano e il giorno dopo si mormorava di certi urletti ... io morta !


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Una vicina Del mio compagno miagolava tipo gatto tante che che credevo fosse un micio qnd ho capito e scattata la competiion
> Una volta in campagna L abbaimo fatto in camera a finestre aperte ma la finestra dava sul patio dove  sotto cenavano e il giorno dopo si mormorava di certi urletti ... io morta !


So sarebbero dovuti mettere insieme il lupo e la micia
Cazz sarebbe arrivata la protezione animali


----------



## Lostris (15 Novembre 2021)

Warlock ha detto:


> Certo ad un 15 enne non poteva mica dire che volevamo trombare e non ferire la sua sensibilità in caso avesse sentito grida e frasi sconce nel mentre dell'amplesso...


Non si può dire “vogliamo stare un po’ da soli?”
Fermo restando che cercherei di organizzarmi adeguandomi io in caso, mai più chiederei ad un quindicenne di lasciarmi casa.

A quel che so, normalmente la lasciano in autonomia e ben volentieri, senza bisogno di chiedere.


----------



## ologramma (15 Novembre 2021)

Warlock ha detto:


> Qualche tempo fa, mia moglie, con la sua consueta razionalità e pragmaticità, ha detto a nostro figlio che il sabato pomeriggio deve uscire con gli amici perche mamma e papà avevano esigenza di farsi le coccole. Io, che di solito sono un supercazzone, sono rimasto profondamente imbarazzato.
> Ho pensato anche che se mai mia madre mi avesse fatto un discorso del genere, in piena adolescenza, ne sarei rimasto traumatizzato.
> A qualcuno è capitato?


magari e quando mai


----------



## Ulisse (15 Novembre 2021)

Warlock ha detto:


> Siamo marito e moglie mica amanti


guarda che invece sarebbe proprio divertente ed intrigante.
Non ci ho mai pensato in effetti

Ovviamente un albergo nuovo....
sarebbe imbarazzante se all'ingresso il tizio ti salutasse con il nome  

anzi, meglio sceglierlo insieme....ancora peggio se ad essere salutata per nome fosse lei...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Novembre 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> guarda che invece sarebbe proprio divertente ed intrigante.
> Non ci ho mai pensato in effetti
> 
> Ovviamente un albergo nuovo....
> ...


Ti trovi lì la vecchia receptionist che ha cambiato sede...


----------



## ologramma (15 Novembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Almeno non ululi....un anno in vacanza c era un ospite..un po' ....animalesco...
> Ululava.....io e mio marito quando passavamo davanti al suo bungalow morivamo dal ridere...
> E per fortuna che le casette erano tutte belle distanziate...a prova di privacy...ma il pontile era unico...e lui si sentiva benissimo...


mi fai ricordare in un campeggio in sardegna un tenda canadese , ondeggiava paurosamente  , io e mia moglie ci mettemmo a ridere  , i mie ragazzi erano al mare , dopo finito si apri la zip e uscirono due ragazzi che dire altri era poco , poi parlando ci dissero che erano giocatori di pallavolo o basket  non ricordo bene , noi in imbarazzo per quello che avevamo capito stessero facendo  , forse nella foga non si erano accorti che nel movimento  si muoveva anche la tenda , dopo qualche giorno ebbi una visione di lei che si stava infilando le mutandine quasi fuori  perchè se no non ci stava in piedi , bellissima ragazza


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Novembre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi fai ricordare in un campeggio in sardegna un tenda canadese , ondeggiava paurosamente  , io e mia moglie ci mettemmo a ridere  , i mie ragazzi erano al mare , dopo finito si apri la zip e uscirono due ragazzi che dire altri era poco , poi parlando ci dissero che erano giocatori di pallavolo o basket  non ricordo bene , noi in imbarazzo per quello che avevamo capito stessero facendo  , forse nella foga non si erano accorti che nel movimento  si muoveva anche la tenda , dopo qualche giorno ebbi una visione di lei che si stava infilando le mutandine quasi fuori  perchè se no non ci stava in piedi , bellissima ragazza


Beh la tenda non è la location ideale per trombare ... soprattutto se sei circondato


----------



## Carola (15 Novembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> So sarebbero dovuti mettere insieme il lupo e la micia
> Cazz sarebbe arrivata la protezione animali


----------



## ologramma (15 Novembre 2021)

ecco perchè ti dicevo che noi ce ne siamo accorti   e quando finito tutto abbiamo dialogato , ma mica gli abbiamo detto che avevamo compreso o capito cosa stessero facendo , ed eravamo non soli ma in mezzo ad altri  , era fine agosto immagina la gente


----------



## Ulisse (15 Novembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ti trovi lì la vecchia receptionist che ha cambiato sede...


Confido nel parziale anonimato garantito dalla mascherina


----------



## JON (15 Novembre 2021)

Warlock ha detto:


> L'imbarazzo è cresciuto quando un sabato pomeriggio ha chiamato per sapere se avevamo finito, perchè pioveva e lui era fradicio...
> ah... lui 15enne


Beh, in questo caso il tuo imbarazzo ci sta tutto. In fondo l'idea non parte da te.
Fatevi isolare acusticamente la camera da letto, fate prima e meglio.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2021)

Warlock ha detto:


> Quando gliel'ha detto 15


Sopravviverá.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Almeno non ululi....un anno in vacanza c era un ospite..un po' ....animalesco...
> Ululava.....io e mio marito quando passavamo davanti al suo bungalow morivamo dal ridere...
> E per fortuna che le casette erano tutte belle distanziate...a prova di privacy...ma il pontile era unico...e lui si sentiva benissimo...


Ma lui o lei?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma lui o lei?


Lui...ululava lui...ma proprio il verso del lupo....
Da non credere...


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lui...ululava lui...ma proprio il verso del lupo....
> Da non credere...


Stava imitando Hansel.
Scena immortale


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Stava imitando Hansel.
> Scena immortale


Non lo vedo il video


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non lo vedo il video


Spingi il ditino dove sta scritto "guarda su youtube"


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Spingi il ditino dove sta scritto "guarda su youtube"


Già fatto
Mi blocca per l età


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Novembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Già fatto
> Mi blocca per l età


Ma mica userai per il forumme un device su cui hanno acceso le creature?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma mica userai per il forumme un device su cui hanno acceso le creature?


No...uso il mio cellulare...che volendo potrebbero usare anche i miei figli...o mio marito .....
Generalmente non capita...
E ipotizzo di non aver messo nessun blocco...poi non so....


----------



## Ulisse (15 Novembre 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Già fatto
> Mi blocca per l età


Forse stai usando la navigazione in incognito.


----------



## danny (15 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sopravviverá.


Probabilmente tromba più lui dei genitori.


----------



## Warlock (15 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Probabilmente tromba più lui dei genitori.


O probabilmente, pensando a quello che fanno i genitori, ha la libido sotto i piedi...


----------



## danny (16 Novembre 2021)

Warlock ha detto:


> O probabilmente, pensando a quello che fanno i genitori, ha la libido sotto i piedi...


In che senso? 
Sarebbe meglio per lui avere l'esempio di genitori asessuati? 
Vi ha mai chiesto i soldi per i preservativi? 
Vi imbarazzereste nel caso?


----------



## Lara3 (16 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> In che senso?
> Sarebbe meglio per lui avere l'esempio di genitori asessuati?
> Vi ha mai chiesto i soldi per i preservativi?
> Vi imbarazzereste nel caso?


Ecco quando parlavo della paghetta nessuno ha preso in considerazione i soldi per i preservativi.
Visto il costo, adeguate la paghetta.
Ma … già a 15 anni ?
Per sentito dire da altri o proprio testimonianze dei vostri figli, richiesta della pillola, preservativi ?


----------



## Warlock (16 Novembre 2021)

danny ha detto:


> In che senso?
> Sarebbe meglio per lui avere l'esempio di genitori asessuati?
> Vi ha mai chiesto i soldi per i preservativi?
> Vi imbarazzereste nel caso?


Nessun imbarazzo se chiedesse soldi per i preservativi, solo stima perchè vuol dire che qualcosa di buono glielo abbiamo insegnato.
Io penso a me nella sua stessa situazione. Per me i miei erano asessuati. Mi avrebbe turbato solo pensarli in pratiche erotiche urlanti...


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco quando parlavo della paghetta nessuno ha preso in considerazione i soldi per i preservativi.
> Visto il costo, adeguate la paghetta.
> Ma … già a 15 anni ?
> Per sentito dire da altri o proprio testimonianze dei vostri figli, richiesta della pillola, preservativi ?


Preservativi. Il primo aveva 16 anni e fu un suggerimento mio prima di partire per le vacanze. Poi non sono serviti
Il secondo appena ha avuto la ragazza.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (16 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco quando parlavo della paghetta nessuno ha preso in considerazione i soldi per i preservativi.
> Visto il costo, adeguate la paghetta.
> Ma … già a 15 anni ?
> Per sentito dire da altri o proprio testimonianze dei vostri figli, richiesta della pillola, preservativi ?


Beh ci mancherebbe che gli vengano negati i soldi per la contraccezione....
Costano di più i neonati
Al momento nessuna richiesta...ma argomento trattato e ritrattato...
Senza contare che cmq hanno le loro mancette...quindi...se già acquisti non lo so..
Il maschietto è ancora nel mondo degli unicorni rosa...mia figlia... boohhh...ho indagato qualche mese fa...ma pare sia casta e pura...


----------



## perplesso (16 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco quando parlavo della paghetta nessuno ha preso in considerazione i soldi per i preservativi.
> Visto il costo, adeguate la paghetta.
> Ma … già a 15 anni ?
> Per sentito dire da altri o proprio testimonianze dei vostri figli, richiesta della pillola, preservativi ?


ci sono ragazze che a 15 anni sembrano già 19-20enni e praticano.   i ragazzi tradizionalmente arrivano dopo.


----------



## danny (16 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco quando parlavo della paghetta nessuno ha preso in considerazione i soldi per i preservativi.
> Visto il costo, adeguate la paghetta.
> Ma … già a 15 anni ?
> Per sentito dire da altri o proprio testimonianze dei vostri figli, richiesta della pillola, preservativi ?


Sì.
Se uno/a ha il ragazzo fisso è ovvio che accada.
A 14.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco quando parlavo della paghetta nessuno ha preso in considerazione i soldi per i preservativi.
> Visto il costo, adeguate la paghetta.
> Ma … già a 15 anni ?
> Per sentito dire da altri o proprio testimonianze dei vostri figli, richiesta della pillola, preservativi ?


I miei figli più grandi se li comprano da se.
L'organizzazione della srl prevede che ognuno abbia una entrata extra nella quale far confluire tutte le spese per divertimenti, goldoni compresi.
Nel caso mancassero i soldi o non scopano, o scopano senza o cazzi loro.
Ad oggi elargisco loro di Lunedì 30 al primo e 15 al secondo.
Somme decise insieme monitorando le loro spese.
Ci sono periodi come in estate ove escono più spesso e periodi come ora in cui escono solo il sabato sera e quindi riescono a mettersi da parte qualcosa.
In estate il grande, che sta ancora alle superiori, lavora in una falegnameria rigorosamente in nero, in modo da potersi pagare eventuali extra come le vacanze con gli amici.
Al sostentamento della srl tutti devono contribuire in base alle proprie possibilità, anche non economiche o con gesti concreti, tipo tenere in ordine, pulire, lavare il cane, tagliare le unghie al gatto ecc ecc.


----------



## Carola (17 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> I miei figli più grandi se li comprano da se.
> L'organizzazione della srl prevede che ognuno abbia una entrata extra nella quale far confluire tutte le spese per divertimenti, goldoni compresi.
> Nel caso mancassero i soldi o non scopano, o scopano senza o cazzi loro.
> Ad oggi elargisco loro di Lunedì 30 al primo e 15 al secondo.
> ...


Anche  qui si contribuisce e tra le voci anche lettiera del  gatto
Adesso che 2 su 3 sono fuori casa restiamo in due / tre qnd c'è  Mio compagno quindi  la srl si e ridotta


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche  qui si contribuisce e tra le voci anche lettiera del  gatto
> Adesso che 2 su 3 sono fuori casa restiamo in due / tre qnd c'è  Mio compagno quindi  la srl si e ridotta


La nostra srl è ancora al completo e mi sa che aumenterà pure tra un po’…


----------



## Carola (17 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> La nostra srl è ancora al completo e mi sa che aumenterà pure tra un po’…


 No qui basta 
Figli cane gatti fidanzate fidanzato e adesso anche qualche studente amico che dall estero arriva qui 
Stoooppp


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Novembre 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> No qui basta
> Figli cane gatti fidanzate fidanzato e adesso anche qualche studente amico che dall estero arriva qui
> Stoooppp


Ecco a breve dovrò ospitare uno studente australiano…


----------



## Lara3 (17 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> I miei figli più grandi se li comprano da se.
> L'organizzazione della srl prevede che ognuno abbia una entrata extra nella quale far confluire tutte le spese per divertimenti, goldoni compresi.
> Nel caso mancassero i soldi o non scopano, o scopano senza o cazzi loro.
> Ad oggi elargisco loro di Lunedì 30 al primo e 15 al secondo.
> ...


30 alla settimana ?


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> 30 alla settimana ?


Si, alla settimana.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si, alla settimana.


Quanti anni ?


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Novembre 2021)

Te lo scrivo in privato se vuoi.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Te lo scrivo in privato se vuoi.


Ok grazie


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Si, alla settimana.


Spilorcio.


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Novembre 2021)

Oh la 


Arcistufo ha detto:


> Spilorcio.


oh l’ha decisa lui la cifra, io gliene avrei dati anche di più. 
dice che è giusta e che cosi impara a gestirsi.
va detto che sta uscendo solo il sabato e non guida ancora.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Novembre 2021)

Che te devo dì. Da quest'anno mia figlia ha fissi 50 euro a settimana su una card aziendale. Così impara a farsi fare fattura e scaricare  
Al momento grosse spese tolti i gatti non ne ha, anche se l'ultima volta che hanno operato il gatto non so se piangesse per il gatto o per il conto.
Quando inizierà a vestirsi da sola alzo.


----------



## Lara3 (18 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che te devo dì. Da quest'anno mia figlia ha fissi 50 euro a settimana su una card aziendale. Così impara a farsi fare fattura e scaricare
> Al momento grosse spese tolti i gatti non ne ha, anche se l'ultima volta che hanno operato il gatto non so se piangesse per il gatto o per il conto.
> Quando inizierà a vestirsi da sola alzo.


Card aziendale ?
Ma è legale per una ragazza minorenne ?
La card aziendale mi fa pensare alle spese collegate ad un’attività in proprio.
Cosa c’entra con la paghetta di una bambina ?


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Card aziendale ?
> Ma è legale per una ragazza minorenne ?
> La card aziendale mi fa pensare alle spese collegate ad un’attività in proprio.
> Cosa c’entra con la paghetta di una bambina ?


Pensa che la banca emittente é Svizzera


----------



## Lara3 (18 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Pensa che la banca emittente é Svizzera


Cosa c’entra con lo scaricare le spese di una bambina su un’azienda ?


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Cosa c’entra con lo scaricare le spese di una bambina su un’azienda ?


 Infatti Ovviamente la carta è intestata a me. Non credo nemmeno sia possibile che una ragazzina di 9 anni abbia la titolarità in proprio di un mezzo di pagamento.
Visto che la carta di credito pesca dalla società dove siamo soci Io e l'ex moglie, è il modo migliore per tenerci sotto controllo a vicenda ed evitare che uno dei due si metta a fare quello che dà più soldi alla figlia all'insaputa dell'altro. Sono meccanismi paraculi che mi sono sempre stati sul cazzo nelle separazioni che ho gestito.
Per curiosità chiederò al nostro consulente antiriciclaggio da che età potrò darla direttamente a lei la card aziendale


----------



## Lara3 (18 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti Ovviamente la carta è intestata a me. Non credo nemmeno sia possibile che una ragazzina di 9 anni abbia la titolarità in proprio di un mezzo di pagamento.
> Visto che la carta di credito pesca dalla società dove siamo soci Io e l'ex moglie, è il modo migliore per tenerci sotto controllo a vicenda ed evitare che uno dei due si metta a fare quello che dà più soldi alla figlia all'insaputa dell'altro. Sono meccanismi paraculi che mi sono sempre stati sul cazzo nelle separazioni che ho gestito.
> Per curiosità chiederò al nostro consulente antiriciclaggio da che età potrò darla direttamente a lei la card aziendale


Dai hai capito benissimo cosa sto chiedendo:
Non puoi darle una prepagata ?
Le spese aziendali possono essere detratte. Ma non i gattini di una bambina.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dai hai capito benissimo cosa sto chiedendo:
> Non puoi darle una prepagata ?
> Le spese aziendali possono essere detratte. Ma non i gattini di una bambina.


Certo che é una prepagata.
Comunque le spese per animali possono essere detratte tranquillamente. Basta farsi fare fattura.
Secondo, a meno che tu sia un finanziere in incognito, che te frega di cosa mi porto in detrazione?


----------



## Lara3 (18 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo che é una prepagata.
> Comunque le spese per animali possono essere detratte tranquillamente. Basta farsi fare fattura.
> Secondo, a meno che tu sia un finanziere in incognito, che te frega di cosa mi porto in detrazione?


Non sapevo che la detrazione va di pari passo con la fantasia .
In effetti affari tuoi


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Novembre 2021)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non sapevo che la detrazione va di pari passo con la fantasia .
> In effetti affari tuoi


Esattamente Mi spieghi cosa pago a fare un commercialista se non per dare a lui parte dei soldi che mi fa risparmiare di dare allo Stato?


----------



## perplesso (18 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti Ovviamente la carta è intestata a me. Non credo nemmeno sia possibile che una ragazzina di 9 anni abbia la titolarità in proprio di un mezzo di pagamento.
> Visto che la carta di credito pesca dalla società dove siamo soci Io e l'ex moglie, è il modo migliore per tenerci sotto controllo a vicenda ed evitare che uno dei due si metta a fare quello che dà più soldi alla figlia all'insaputa dell'altro. Sono meccanismi paraculi che mi sono sempre stati sul cazzo nelle separazioni che ho gestito.
> Per curiosità chiederò al nostro consulente antiriciclaggio da che età potrò darla direttamente a lei la card aziendale


direi non prima dei 16 anni


----------



## feather (20 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> cosa pago a fare un commercialista se non per dare a lui parte dei soldi che mi fa risparmiare di dare allo Stato?


E poi lo stato come fa a pagare le TI per chi non ha voluto vaccinarsi? Devi fare la tua parte!


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Novembre 2021)

feather ha detto:


> E poi lo stato come fa a pagare le TI per chi non ha voluto vaccinarsi? Devi fare la tua parte!


Bello mio. La differenza fra evadere le tasse e non dare alla pubblica amministrazione €1 in più di ciò che sono proprio costretto a dargli è il motivo per cui adoro pagare il commercialista.
La fiscalità italiana é profondamente sbagliata. É fatta per tassare in base alla ricattabilitá del contribuente, non all'equitá sociale. 
Non prendi di più da chi deve pagare di più, Ma da chi non può scappare.
É anche il motivo per cui i ricorsi contro le cartelle esattoriali ai miei clienti non le faccio pagare praticamente nulla.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Certo che é una prepagata.
> Comunque le spese per animali possono essere detratte tranquillamente. Basta farsi fare fattura.
> Secondo, a meno che tu sia un finanziere in incognito, che te frega di cosa mi porto in detrazione?


Anche se fosse un finanziere in incognito, se Lo puoi fare lo fai e se non puoi lo fai lo stesso.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Anche se fosse un finanziere in incognito, se Lo puoi fare lo fai e se non puoi lo fai lo stesso.


io faccio fin dove posso fare. 
e se non posso fare, studio come fare potendolo fare.
alla fine che cazzo fai a fare l'avvocato se usi i buchi della legge solo per i clienti?
Per carità, Verissimo pure che generalmente il figlio del calzolaio va in giro con le scarpe rotte, quando le cose che studi per gli altri, se non le guardi per te Sei un cretino.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Novembre 2021)

Anche perché, non vedo perché essere bravi contribuenti quando chi ci governa dal comune alla provincia alla regione allo stato non lo è.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Novembre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Anche perché, non vedo perché essere bravi contribuenti quando chi ci governa dal comune alla provincia alla regione allo stato non lo è.


Se ci fossero soggetti diversi al governo fossero pure Santi e madonne il rapporto del Popolo le tasse sarebbe esattamente lo stesso. Anche perché il principio ispiratore di qualunque politica fiscale è il governo del Popolo ed il mantenimento dell' apparato.
Solo in tempi abbastanza recenti si è cominciata a usare la decontribuzione come incentivo economico. Per il resto la tassazione e per sua natura lo strumento con cui chi ha il potere toglie soldi a chi il potere non lo possiede, per finanziare le sue attività. In passato Quante popolazioni sono state spennate per finanziare le guerre? Sticazzi se condividi intanto paga


----------



## Darietto (23 Novembre 2021)

Warlock ha detto:


> O probabilmente, pensando a quello che fanno i genitori, ha la libido sotto i piedi...



Stai parlando sempre di tuo figlio, o di te? (e non mi riferisco a te nel ruolo di padre).

Trovo il tutto abbastanza inverosimile. Un conto è affrontare l'argomento sesso con i figli, parlare di contraccezione ecc. un altro è dire al proprio figlio di uscire di casa perché mamma e papà devono trombare. In più, questo poveraccio che chiama sotto la piaggia a chiedere se avete finito. Nemmeno nei peggiori film.

Posso sbagliarmi, ma trovo più verosimile che tu stia parlando indirettamente di un *tuo* trauma. O alla peggio, è tua moglie ad avere qualche (grosso) problema, e tu ne sei succube. Anche quando "punisce" tuo figlio (perché a me sembra più una punizione che altro) e tu non riesci ad opporti.  Rasentate la denuncia (ovviamente nel caso fosse vero quello che hai raccontato).


----------



## Warlock (23 Novembre 2021)

Darietto ha detto:


> Stai parlando sempre di tuo figlio, o di te? (e non mi riferisco a te nel ruolo di padre).
> 
> Trovo il tutto abbastanza inverosimile. Un conto è affrontare l'argomento sesso con i figli, parlare di contraccezione ecc. un altro è dire al proprio figlio di uscire di casa perché mamma e papà devono trombare. In più, questo poveraccio che chiama sotto la piaggia a chiedere se avete finito. Nemmeno nei peggiori film.
> 
> Posso sbagliarmi, ma trovo più verosimile che tu stia parlando indirettamente di un *tuo* trauma. O alla peggio, è tua moglie ad avere qualche (grosso) problema, e tu ne sei succube. Anche quando "punisce" tuo figlio (perché a me sembra più una punizione che altro) e tu non riesci ad opporti.  Rasentate la denuncia (ovviamente nel caso fosse vero quello che hai raccontato).


Guarda che non è che lo cacciamo fuori di casa. Gli chiediamo gentilmente di uscire con gli amici cosi possiamo avere la casa per le "coccole". La volta che ha telefonato era con un amico, avevano preso dei manga e volevano tornare a casa per evitare che si bagnassero. Siccome l'abbiamo cresciuto molto responsabile, ha preferito chiamare prima per evitare figuracce con l'amico. Per lui non è un problema, io rapportavo al mio punto di vista, che immaginare i miei genitori che trombavano, mi avrebbe procurato la morte della libido.
Probabilmente a lui non capita,probabilmente anche l'epoca è diversa.


----------



## Pincopallino (23 Novembre 2021)

Warlock ha detto:


> Guarda che non è che lo cacciamo fuori di casa. Gli chiediamo gentilmente di uscire con gli amici cosi possiamo avere la casa per le "coccole". La volta che ha telefonato era con un amico, avevano preso dei manga e volevano tornare a casa per evitare che si bagnassero. Siccome l'abbiamo cresciuto molto responsabile, ha preferito chiamare prima per evitare figuracce con l'amico. Per lui non è un problema, io rapportavo al mio punto di vista, che immaginare i miei genitori che trombavano, mi avrebbe procurato la morte della libido.
> Probabilmente a lui non capita,probabilmente anche l'epoca è diversa.


Io trovo di una tristezza infinita dover dire a mio figlio di uscire peche devo fare le coccole alla mamma.
Piuttosto esco io e andiamo in camporella.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Novembre 2021)

Warlock ha detto:


> Guarda che non è che lo cacciamo fuori di casa. Gli chiediamo gentilmente di uscire con gli amici cosi possiamo avere la casa per le "coccole". La volta che ha telefonato era con un amico, avevano preso dei manga e volevano tornare a casa per evitare che si bagnassero. Siccome l'abbiamo cresciuto molto responsabile, ha preferito chiamare prima per evitare figuracce con l'amico. Per lui non è un problema, io rapportavo al mio punto di vista, che immaginare i miei genitori che trombavano, mi avrebbe procurato la morte della libido.
> Probabilmente a lui non capita,probabilmente anche l'epoca è diversa.


Visto che ne hai parlato tu e ne riparli e citi anche l’effetto che avrebbe avuto su di te. Hai parlato con tua moglie dell’effetto che avrebbe avuto su di lei?

A me sembra che parlare così chiaramente, sia rendere partecipe.
È uguale se lo fa un figlio o una figlia.
Quando i bambini sono piccoli e li si porta all’asilo o a scuola, si dice loro che devono andare lì e intanto i genitori vanno a lavorare. I bambini immaginano i genitori al lavoro, a volte i genitori mostrano loro il luogo di lavoro. 
Dire esplicitamente che si fa sesso (oltretutto in un modo edulcorato, usando il termine “coccole”, che corrisponde al rapporto affettuoso tra genitori e figli) è voler inserire nell’immaginario del figlio il pensiero dei genitori a letto. Pensiero che a te bloccava. Non ti viene qualche dubbio?


----------

